# apache config?

## KiLLaCaT

hi @all!!

hab den apache2 gemerged, und ich find aber die http.conf(falls sie noch so heist) nicht.

jax

----------

## SNo0py

Heisst (beim 1.3er) apache.conf und ist in /etc/apache/conf/ angesiedelt!

mfg

----------

## Deever

'whereis apache.conf'

afaik ist die unter /etc/apache/conf

dev

[edit]Dann stimmt's!  :Wink: [/edit]

----------

## SNo0py

<ot>

A bissal schneller war ich  :Wink: 

</ot>

----------

## JohnyB

Hallo,

also ich sehe das nicht so, wie meine Vorgänger *gg*. Als ich apache2 emerged habe, lag die http.conf (sie heißt noch so *grinst*) unter: /etc/apache2 ..... 

bis dann

julian

----------

## KiLLaCaT

ja danke!

ich hab sie auch schon gefunden!! *freu*

apache2 laeuft trotzdem nicht.

jax

----------

